# Are You Planning To Camp Over Easter



## Admin (Dec 1, 2011)

How many of you are planning to camp over the Easter weekend?

Share your plans with us! :smile:


----------



## rksolid (Apr 16, 2011)

Not over Easter , but first camping tripped planned so far is 5-13. Do have other plans to camp in Minn. going for 9 nights our longest trip so far.


----------

